# How many bulbs?



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

After a lot of discussion and trying to get second hand (Also showing the decision maker the best ones that she hated the look of) I have decided to use the original canopy that came with my Fluval 36 inch bowfront tank (18" deep) as the light for my aquarium with a bit of modification.

The canopy already comes with 2 30" T5 bulbs but in order to use this on a reef (Small at the minute but I want it to grow) I am going to add a number of other HO T5 bulbs with external ballasts etc.

So...My question is, how many additional bulbs do I need to add?

I don't think the original ones are HO, so I was going to use those as actinic, but how many HO bulbs will I need?

I am thinking either 2 or 4 extra, but thought I would ask here first as I know you can go over and under on this type of lighting requirement.

Thanks in advance!

Andy


----------



## Sandeep (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a very nice 36" Wavepoint 4 tube (4x39W 30" HO tubes)T5-HO water-sealed fixture with individual reflectors that I'm not using these days, if you are interested let me know, I can let you have it quite cheap.

Its this one here: http://www.marinedepot.com/Wave_Poi...vePoint_Technology-ZP01001-FILTFIT54U-vi.html


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Interesting! How much is quite cheap.

Worse case, if the boss doesn't like it, I can strip the ballasts, tubes etc out and use those instead of buying new!


----------



## Sandeep (Aug 10, 2009)

Check your messages, sent you a PM.


----------

